# Anyone been to Outlaw Cigar Company



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Ended up having a training expo at corporate woods convention center and had a little time to kill so made it down to Outlaw Cigar Company in Overland Park. This place is insane! Im totally envious for anyone that lives in the KC area. Didn't get to stay long, check out their lounge and purchased a few sticks from them. I will for sure be making it a point to get up there again and spend a few hours


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I made it up there a couple yrs ago...

The guys that work at the local shop i frequent actually go up there quite a bit for their personal collection..LOL



The Troll


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah we don't much for a local shop/lounge in Topeka. I guess I was just in amazement when I walked in. Sounds like have tons of events and parties


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I made a special trip from indy for my bachelor party just to visit outlaw and man was I happy when I got there.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

sum12nv said:


> Yeah we don't much for a local shop/lounge in Topeka. I guess I was just in amazement when I walked in. Sounds like have tons of events and parties


You ever go to Churchill's in Topeka?

And yes, Outlaw is pretty cool. Plus Cigar and Tabac is okay. Lots of good selections around the KC area.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

4pistonjosh said:


> I made a special trip from indy for my bachelor party just to visit outlaw and man was I happy when I got there.


Thats a way to spend a bachelor party



piperdown said:


> You ever go to Churchill's in Topeka?
> 
> And yes, Outlaw is pretty cool. Plus Cigar and Tabac is okay. Lots of good selections around the KC area.


Yeah I've been to churchills a couple times. I havent spent much time in there, just went in and bought a few sticks and left. Kinda got the impression it's a older crowd hangout. Maybe I need to just go hangout sometime


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Outlaw's is the greatest man! They are great to deal with over the phone too. I live in Northwest AR and try to drive up there anytime I can.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

sum12nv said:


> Thats a way to spend a bachelor party
> 
> Yeah I've been to churchills a couple times. I havent spent much time in there, just went in and bought a few sticks and left. Kinda got the impression it's a older crowd hangout. Maybe I need to just go hangout sometime


Lol, guess I could be considered older...good bunch of guys work at Churchill's.

Outlaw just has an incredible energy to it as well as a fantastic lounge.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Outlaw's is the greatest man! They are great to deal with over the phone too. I live in Northwest AR and try to drive up there anytime I can.


Thats quite the trek, but I can see why.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Lol, guess I could be considered older...good bunch of guys work at Churchill's.
> 
> Outlaw just has an incredible energy to it as well as a fantastic lounge.


Thats good to hear and I dont mean "older crowd" in a negative way at all. Like I said I probably just need to go in there and hangout sometime and get to know a few folks. I'm 26 and sometimes I get the impression when visiting cigar shops/lounges that people wonder what this "kid" is doing in here if you know what I mean. As far as the energy on Outlaw I definitely got that impression as well.

-Jason


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

I was in KC for a convention a month or so ago and made a run to Outlaw one afternoon when I had a few hours to kill. Tremendous selection, fair prices,good service,and an excellent lounge. Have to goto KC again for work on Monday, and I plan to work Outlaw into the agenda.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Met my 1st boardmember at Churchill's a few yrs ago..was also my 1st event..was great! they were going to serve scotch and bourbon but becasue they didnt have a liquor license we had the fuzz in there checking IDs and when they left the owner broke the bottles out and we still had our drink...


If any of ya are ever in wichita let me know..would do what I can to meet up at one of the 3 lounges.


The Troll


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

ssutton219 said:


> Met my 1st boardmember at Churchill's a few yrs ago..was also my 1st event..was great! they were going to serve scotch and bourbon but becasue they didnt have a liquor license we had the fuzz in there checking IDs and when they left the owner broke the bottles out and we still had our drink...
> 
> If any of ya are ever in wichita let me know..would do what I can to meet up at one of the 3 lounges.
> 
> The Troll


Sounds like the Topeka fuzz to me lol I'll have to hit you up next time i'm down that way. I have a buddy that lives down in Wichita and we always have a few smokes while im there


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I only have good things to say about Outlaw. I was coming back from the inlaws and had to replace my lighter. I stopped in to swap my Xikar and ended up dropping about 200 in there on sticks. Their walk in is very, very nice and I wish I had time to plop down on one of the chairs and enjoy a smoke, but the wife and daughter were in the car.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am in s.e. Nebraska not that far to Topeka I will have to check Churchill's out . Were is OUTLAW Located ?


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

baust55 said:


> I am in s.e. Nebraska not that far to Topeka I will have to check Churchill's out . Were is OUTLAW Located ?


Outlaws is in KC Kansas Austin: Outlaw Cigar - Home

Its freaking enormous by most standards, and you can bring your drink in with you. If you are looking for a little more of a personal experience stop by the lounge in Lawrence.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

thanks for the info earcutter getting a little cool for a day trip on the Harley but I will be checking those out soon.


----------



## Big_Hoss (Dec 16, 2013)

I dont care much for Churchills, Im 21. They do not tend to care for the younger group it seems. I have been in there twice.. didnt even make it into the humidor because i was tired of their attitude. Stalking me thinking im going to steal something...


----------



## srfulton (Feb 11, 2011)

as a fellow Kansan I will have make it up their some day. Born in Topeka in 1945 and live in Florida.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Big_Hoss said:


> I dont care much for Churchills, Im 21. They do not tend to care for the younger group it seems. I have been in there twice.. didnt even make it into the humidor because i was tired of their attitude. Stalking me thinking im going to steal something...


I've seen that, but since I'm a FOG I haven't experienced it.
If I'm in Topeka I head there for the pipes, not cigars. Run of the mill cigars but incredible pipe and pipe tobacco selection.


----------



## DTPRB (May 15, 2013)

I usually go to the north store. Not as big, but I really like the people there


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

One day I will make it down there. I love their lines.


----------



## DTPRB (May 15, 2013)

@Tombstone if you make it down get a hold of me and I'll herf with you


----------



## applecity82 (May 3, 2014)

I use to hang out at the outlaw all the time but then I moved. They have awesome parties and poker night on Tue (original location). Great group of guys there. I will be in town and hoping to go sometime on Friday. Maybe Friday night but we will see.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

It's a nice shop.. I live less than 100yrds away from Outlaw. Don't hate. 

Actually there are tons of great shops in kc.. The one in lawrence is cool to.

Their parties are ok too. Yes they do have a lot but the parties are always the same.. Like every party the machine gun guy is there etc.. and they serve food from the same place every time.. They need to switch it up. It gets tiring having the same vendors there every single party! Only thing that changes is the cigar manufacturer.


----------

